# Tool Chest



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Looking for a tool chest to well store my tools in. Currently got 1 top draw unit and a a further 3 tool boxes. I would love an SGS one but can't justify cost.

Anyone know of anything similar?

Something like this









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Have a look at the tool chests from Halfords and also Clarke. We have a couple in the workshop and they are decent quality for the money.

Alan W


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

If i was going to buy a trolley it would be this one -
https://www.aldi.co.uk/scheppach-tool-trolley/p/020342302710200

Good german brand and loaded with tools for £350, no brainer if someone were starting from scratch


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

virgiltracey said:


> If i was going to buy a trolley it would be this one -
> https://www.aldi.co.uk/scheppach-tool-trolley/p/020342302710200
> 
> Good german brand and loaded with tools for £350, no brainer if someone were starting from scratch


Still too much. Got plenty of tools. But as you said great to get you going

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I have the Halfords ones. Perfectly acceptable quality at the price. Look out for the deals. Extra discount if you have a trade card. 
Sale on at the moment. Trolly cabinet down to £150 or £125 on a trade card. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

Mines was from machine mart during one of their "vat free" events

they do look great but are not very space efficient


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Have a look at Machine Mart - think they have an offer on that finishes tomorrow on tool chests and cabinets :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Here you go - ends tomorrow...

https://www.machinemart.co.uk/machi...ice-crash/?TC=HPB-ToolChestsPriceCrashJan2019


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Halfords industrial ones are fantastic some of mine are getting on know great quality and value when on offer, or trade card.
So well built I have a few bottom middle and top units been faultless, I believe the SGS are ok as well, plus you have Sealey Clarke etc at machine mart etc, also Costco as well


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Oops. In error


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Hmm I need a halfords trade card

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

virgiltracey said:


> If i was going to buy a trolley it would be this one -
> https://www.aldi.co.uk/scheppach-tool-trolley/p/020342302710200
> 
> Good german brand and loaded with tools for £350, no brainer if someone were starting from scratch


I love the features section offering 'empty draws'. Some genius marketing right there.

Cracking value though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

You also get Quidco cash back with Halfords , bottom units used to get at £126 or all three for £300 for a while , great value


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

If you buy Halfords be sure to get the Advanced ones, the cheaper black ones are nowhere near as good. Even better are the Clas Olson ones, cheaper than Halfords Advanced and just as good if not better. Stock availability is a little hit and miss but if you can get one, they’re a bargain.


----------

